# old Wedgewood stove



## kiddlish (Aug 24, 2006)

My husband and I  have inherited an old Wedgewood that came with the old house we bought 12 years ago.  I'd like to give it a high quality cleaning but don't know the best product to use. The glass and metal door is terrificly grimey with baked on "whatever".  I've tried once or twice with conventional oven cleaners and some orange goop with very limited success.  I really love this old stove but it is so small because the kindler takes up so much space,  I can't even cook a _turkey _with _extra stuffing _at the same time!  
Also, does anyone know the best way to find out its model and year?  I'd be hugely greatful for any advice.


----------



## jeff1 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hi,

Some of the restoration companies for ranges might be able to help with some tips/suggestions....also on the age or history of the unit...

http://www.appliance411.com/links/Restoration/

jeff.


----------

